# Briggs horizontal 3.5 pulsajet carb...



## MikeyOHIO (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello,
New to the forum, nice place with lots of information. I have a question, you knew that was coming! lol Anyway I was given a B&S 3.5 model# 91232-1036 engine with a keene water pump on it. After getting it home I found that the throttle linkage was missing. :freak: I went to the local parts store and ordered the springs and linkage but I'm unable to find any info on where everything connects. The parts store guy doesn't know either. Does anyone have a diagram on how to hook up the throttle linkage. Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Mikey!.... take a look at the attached. I think the 1st page is relevant to your specific engine. The second appears to be the linkages associated with a mechanical governor and I'm pretty certain based on your Type, you've got an air vane gov.

I'm not sure if your governor linkage is intact. If not, keep in mind that generally there is a solid link between the throttle plate(carb) and the governor and a spring in between the the throttle adjustment and that throttle plate/governor linkage.

Try matching what you have to a pic in the attached. Good luck, let us know how you made out.

FYI, the attached came from the B&S "Repair Manual for Single Cylinder 4-Cycle Engines", part no. 270962-12/97. (Published in 12/97!).

Go Browns :freak: (spoken like a true season ticketholder that I am!)


----------



## MikeyOHIO (Sep 26, 2008)

*Thanks for the attachment dawgpile, from the looks of it....*

the engine is missing more than just the linkage, I'm not seeing the governor too. Looks like I need to go back to the parts store again! :freak: Thanks again for the pics!


----------

